# Do you prefer a page break when you read on Kindle?



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

To some, this may seem a silly question, (maybe even borderline anal- I dunno)  but I think there are enough people out there who are particular enough about it that it needs to be asked, as a guide for writers.

When you are reading a book, on Kindle, do you prefer a page break between chapters?
Or do you mind if the writer just lets the story go on and on and on and once in awhile the new chapter will appear as you read, say, like so....

Chapter Eleven
.....in the middle of the page AS you continue reading the story on Kindle and the story continues on and on and on through the book without the benefit of a page break. I figure that maybe some people like a page break because it would be an easy place to stop and take a break and bookmark the place where they left off-

OR... maybe you prefer page breaks because they seem to make the story easier to read. Like with James Patterson's work, where every three pages there is a new chapter.

Then again if there is a dull book you're trying to get through and the writer has no page breaks and he just chose to leave a new chapter number as you read, like so
III
It might seem to make the book drag on even longer than it needs to because there is no visual "break" for the reader.



Now, to the writer (specifically writing for Kindle) placing page breaks into the story gives the illusion that the story is longer by several pages because it does add a number of pages (through the use of some open space between chapters)

(Even though, yes, there are no actual page numbers while reading a book on the device-- but the extra open space between chapters might be preferred by some and then again, never given a second thought by others)

So....let's have at it here....


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Personally, I _do_ prefer to have new chapters start on a new page. In fact, when I transfer fanfiction etc from websites (as I prefer to read it on my Kindle) I always format it to break at the chapters. I've very rarely come across a paper book that doesn't do it, so I guess I'm just used to it.


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

I prefer a page break. I like it when Kindle formatting is the same as print formatting. I even like chapters to have titles.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree. I like page breaks and chapter headings.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

Add me to the page break and chapter heading preference list.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Page breaks. It should be just like reading a regular (dtb) book. Page breaks, paragraph indents, no lines between paragraphs unless it if for a scene break, time lapse etc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In my view, a book looks unprofessional if chapters don't begin on a new page.  I've not read any paper books that had chapters begin in the middle of a page.

A related annoyance is how the format distinguishes paragraphs. . . .I really don't like books where the paragraphs are all block, no indent, but separated by a blank line or two.  Now, it's a format that works well in e-mail or on a forum like this where there is no auto-indent available and where it's somewhat easier to read short, separate paragraphs than a whole page of text.  But in a book, again, it looks unprofessional.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Agreed, I prefer page breaks as well. A) it helps remind me that a new segment is beginning, with possible character or time shifts, B) it is an opportunity for some artwork, or at least a thematic font for the first word or so, and C) helps me find a place to STOP reading!

While I understand that the electronic format doesn't, and perhaps shouldn't, remain bound to paper conventions, some of those conventions are very useful for writers and editors to convey info to the reader and should be casually dismissed. I wouldn't want to read all my books as an endless stream of words, even if the kindle could display it that way. Authors like Stephen King frequently use indenting and various fonts in a clever way to broadcast emotion or atmosphere beyond just the printed words, the kindle needs to be able to replicate this if it wants to fully supplant DTBs.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't necessarily mind if a chapter doesn't start on a new page, but I do like to be able to tell with a very quick glance if there's a new chapter beginning in the middle of a page (extra line spacing with "Chapter ___" in caps or bold, etc.).

I just finished reading _Pride and Prejudice_, and the formatting was like this:

line of text
Chapter 2
Line of text

There was no extra spacing, no caps or font change to make the chapter change stand out. Plus in several cases the very last line on a page would be "Chapter ___" with the first paragraph of that chapter on the next page. It's a little thing, but irritating nonetheless.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

SidneyW said:


> I agree. I like page breaks and chapter headings.


So do I, page breaks and chapter headings.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think I've ever come across a book that doesn't start each chapter on a new page, whether it be an ebook or paper! That would seem unprofessional to me, though I don't think it would influence the flow of the book and I'm not sure how short chapters "every three pages" has anything to do with it.

What bothers me the most though is not having a table of contents!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

MUCH prefer new chapters start on a new page.  In fact, when they don't, I mentally "ding" the author for poor formatting.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

history_lover said:


> I don't think I've ever come across a book that doesn't start each chapter on a new page, whether it be an ebook or paper! That would seem unprofessional to me, though I don't think it would influence the flow of the book and I'm not sure how short chapters "every three pages" has anything to do with it.
> 
> What bothers me the most though is not having a table of contents!


I read two books last week by a Kindle indie author that started each chapter on the same page as the previous chapter ended. I found it annoying.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Tatiana said:


> I read two books last week by a Kindle indie author that started each chapter on the same page as the previous chapter ended. I found it annoying.


Ah, well, I don't read a huge amount of indie authors so that's probably why I haven't come across it yet.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Please start each chapter on its own page!


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I run across it in public-domain freebies or low-priced editions. And yes, I prefer each chapter to start on a new page -- paper books use that convention for a reason: it makes reading easier.

Also, for heaven's sake, if you have footnotes -- hot-link them!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Pawz4me said:


> There was no extra spacing, no caps or font change to make the chapter change stand out. Plus in several cases the very last line on a page would be "Chapter ___" with the first paragraph of that chapter on the next page. It's a little thing, but irritating nonetheless.


You're more tolerant than I am. That would drive me nuts.

I expect e-books to be laid out as much like a DTB as possible, too.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I actually was pleasantly surpprised at some artwork in an ebook the other day. something that was showing on the characters computer screen. I think it looks great with the ebook as it was a single line doodle. It went with the story. 

the chapters usually come in a natural break in the story so I really like the new page with chapter heading.
sylvia


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

This question came up earlier this year: Page breaks in ebooks, Yes or No?. Then as now, the large majority appear to prefer a page break, with no one appearing to actually prefer no break, so the obvious solution would seem to be to always use page breaks. (Personally, I seem to be in the minority that finds it to be a non-issue: I've never felt that the story or reading experience of an e-book was damaged by not having a page break, though a few books where it was unclear if it was a chapter break or just a heading were a bit distracting.)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't think I really care...but I use them when formatting. Just because


----------



## kae (May 3, 2010)

I prefer page breaks, and fortunately, it can be done with Kindle. 
I haven't figured how to get Smashword production or Pubit! to give page breaks.
Actually, I found the code for page breaks in the Pubit! formatting, but it doesn't seem to work. What a pity.

I've never tried titling chapters and usually glance by them in books.

And TofC For fiction? With Kindle bookmarks and all, I haven't found that necessary.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Pawz4me said:


> I don't necessarily mind if a chapter doesn't start on a new page, but I do like to be able to tell with a very quick glance if there's a new chapter beginning in the middle of a page (extra line spacing with "Chapter ___" in caps or bold, etc.).
> 
> I just finished reading _Pride and Prejudice_, and the formatting was like this:
> 
> ...


Oh ugh!!! I've seen both of these in some books as well, hate it so much! I want the e-book to match the DTB for formatting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kae said:


> And TofC For fiction? With Kindle bookmarks and all, I haven't found that necessary.


One of the reason this is a good idea is that the Kindle then shows the chapter beginnings via dots on the progress screen. . .so you get a visual clue about how long a given chapter is. I don't believe you have that unless it's specifically coded into the book, and my understanding is that it is tied to the linked ToC.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> In my view, a book looks unprofessional if chapters don't begin on a new page. I've not read any paper books that had chapters begin in the middle of a page.


I have, and it's sitting o my shelf: _The Complete Works of Jane Austen_.

I get the feeling that the publisher was trying to save space, but it would have been terribly nice to start each chapter on a fresh page.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I HIGHLY HIGHLY prefer a page break between my chapters. Its a huge huge pet peeve of mine when they dont.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Things that will cause me NOT to read a book.

NO chapter breaks. (might cause refund if I ever see this, so far I have been lucky)
Spaces between paragraphs (sespecially if they are horrendous 1.5" spaces as was the case with a BIG 6 book over a year ago.-this caused a refund).


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I prefer, but don't need, a physical break. But I do at least need some notification that I'm starting a new chapter. Sometimes I get lost reading, cuz the book switched to a different character's voice or a different time period, and it takes me a few paragraphs to figure out what's happening.

Kinda drives me crazy.


----------



## warobison (Aug 29, 2010)

I, too, MUCH prefer the pagebreak.  It improves the look of the manuscript, and it's so easy to insert.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I definitely prefer page-breaks.

Mike


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I want new chapters to start on a new "page" and I want them to be lower the way they are in paper books and when they aren't it looks amateurish or lazy to me. That said, I'm pretty sure my own books have the run on problem in their Smashwords version because of the way SW tells you to format for their "Meat Grinder" to convert the books.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm with the vast majority who want page breaks. But _please_ don't do the block text formatting with spaces between paragraphs. I hate that. When you get into dialogue, it's just ridiculous. I read with it on the smallest font and you can end up with only ten lines on a page screen.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Page break fan myself.  I think it looks funny, Kindle or not, to have a chapter start in the middle of a page.


----------



## ESStobymom (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't think it's a silly question, at all, and appreciate that the poster cares enough to ask.  I prefer chapters to start on a new page.


----------



## DavidRM (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't really notice one way or the other when I'm reading.

Now...when I format an ebook, I *much* prefer to have a page break before the chapter heading.

Which doesn't make a lot of sense. But there you go. 

-David


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm reading a book at the moment that has no breaks between scenes. One second, I'm with one set of characters in one location, and the next, it is another location, the next day, and a different pov. It's very disconcerting! I've had to go back to see if I missed something. It's a trad. pubbed book too. (was/is a freebie right now so I guess I can't complain too much but still...)


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

I am with the "prefer page breaks" group.  I had no trouble setting up my Kindle book for this... but when I recently uploaded to Nook it didn't accept my page breaks.  For about a day I left it that way and then I was going crazy until I figured it out.  In MS Word I had to use "section breaks" for Nook.

I was actually glad no one had downloaded it before I had a chance to re-upload with "section" page breaks.  I think they are important... it is that needed pause from one section to the next!


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm with those who prefer a page break at the end of a chapter (I hate it when you have the chapter heading on the last line on a page).
I'm with those against block paragraphs (I too hate it when there are only a few lines of text on a page, especially during a dialogue).


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

This is getting unanimous, but I still have to chime in. Chapter breaks are best, and so are section breaks. They let the eye rest a second and your mind breathe, especially after an intense scene. Kind of like a fade or a quick cut to black in a movie. 

That said, like most indie authors here, our Smashwords books generally don't get page breaks so that they can be distributed to a bunch of different e-book outlets without formatting issues. Still, I space out my breaks with a line of a few asterisks. Better than nada. My Kindle books have page breaks, though.

I love that there are so many people passionate about typographical spacing issues!


----------



## kae (May 3, 2010)

S.L. Baum said:


> I am with the "prefer page breaks" group. I had no trouble setting up my Kindle book for this... but when I recently uploaded to Nook it didn't accept my page breaks. For about a day I left it that way and then I was going crazy until I figured it out. In MS Word I had to use "section breaks" for Nook.


Wow, Thanks for this tip. I couldn't determine how to do it with Nook, and their coding is so different.

General question for Kindle users. 
A blog I recently read said that "turning" pages on the eReaders was one of the factors that reduced battery life, and the suggestion was NOT to use page breaks as a courtesy to your readers. Anyone else heard or experienced this?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My battery lasts quite a while, so I don't worry about turning pages.. Put those breaks in.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kae said:


> General question for Kindle users.
> A blog I recently read said that "turning" pages on the eReaders was one of the factors that reduced battery life, and the suggestion was NOT to use page breaks as a courtesy to your readers. Anyone else heard or experienced this?


Yeah . . . .no. . . .that's insignificant. So the battery has to be recharged after 13 days instead of 14. Horrors!  

I think a much better 'courtesy to your readers' is to start a new chapter on a new page because that looks more professional. And if you've read through this thread you have probably noticed that those who express a preference prefer it that way.


----------

